# Colorado Fur Auction



## cocoyote (May 2, 2011)

Fast approaching, anyone interested in consigning fur this year, contact Todd Fairchild 970-856-1065. They have the best prices on coyotes year in and year out.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## cocoyote (May 2, 2011)

Don't be one that says," I should have sent my fur", after the auction.


----------



## gotspots (May 2, 2011)

Pm me with any ? or visit www.coloradotrapper.com


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks gotspots!


----------



## gotspots (May 2, 2011)

Just an update. Right now we have over 1000 coyotes consigned for this sale, buyers are making plans to be here anyone from anywhere can send or bring fur to this sale. We are a great venue for central/mid western cats as multiple buyers will be on the buy as opposed to one or two uncertain local buyers. right now there will be over 200 western cats and hopefully that many east of Colorado types.


----------

